# How do you get the great stance?



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

My 7 mo old Josey is a rescue and we assume she is a mix. I love the way a lot of your dogs looks so magnificant standing with head held high and back legs out and the sloping body. I posted a pic of Josey and some one commented on her nice high rear end. It looks to me like most of your purebred dogs slope down from the shoulders to the rump. Is that just the pose or are they built that way. If that is something you train them to do for pictures let me know how you do it. Here is our girl.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they are actually supposed to naturally stand with a straight back. The only reason our dogs photograph that way is to catch them interested in something so they lean forward to where the rear legs are extended a little bit. How old is your pup again? I know my bullies go through all kinds of God awful growth spurts while growing up. I would watch to see if she evens out some. There are other bully breeds with higher rears than shoulders... it's going on midnight and I can't think of any thing right now!:hammer:


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

She is 7 mo. and has been going through some growth spurts in the last two months since we have had her.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The stance is called a stack.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Even the best of the prettiest have their share of "dork" stances lol.. I have pics of some of my dogs that look like their back dip way in or look like they have way long back legs and short front legs lol..

It is all about timing and interest. Some dogs do just put forth a real good natural stance, but often it comes down to the stacker and the picture taker.

You can make a dog look really good or really bad just by the person taking the pic and the angle its taken at.

Getting their attention and having them focused on something can really bring out the best in your dog.

Like here she didn't want to take the pics, was slouching, and not at all interested
















And then you have her here the same day when she is paying attention to a toy and has stacked herself








Bad angle and stack of Optimus Prime








Same day nice shot of him


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

this is jays when she was 7 weeks...she does it on her own because she is ALWAYS interested in SOMETHING LOL


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for your responses - cute dogs by the way. I will have to start looking at her more carefully and try to catch her for some better pics.
The other picture I would love to capture is the position she takes right at the start of a zoomie attack. It is so funny and you know to get out of the way and hopefully get her to go outside to finish it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadie has knocked over my 1 year old with a few cases of the zoomies. LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sadie has knocked over my 1 year old with a few cases of the zoomies. LOL


Tasha had a zoomie once a year or so back and she hit me full speed in the shins. I was literally on the floor in tears from the pain. I think her head is made of granite. That was painful!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Tasha had a zoomie once a year or so back and she hit me full speed in the shins. I was literally on the floor in tears from the pain. I think her head is made of granite. That was painful!


I bet it was my friend


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> The other picture I would love to capture is the position she takes right at the start of a zoomie attack. It is so funny and you know to get out of the way and hopefully get her to go outside to finish it.


Does she crouch down real low with her front legs spread? That's my Tasha! 
I tell my wife, "get out of the way the Southern Pacific railroad is coming through!" :rofl:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The free stack is the way a dog stands naturally is genetic. The manipulated stack is when the owner/handler moves the legs to position them where they should be. Though the manipulation can somewhat hide some minor faults they become apparent when the dog moves or a judge does a hands on exam. The better the structure the better the overall natural stance will be...

Dogs growing too fast often grow and or unevenly which can be due to a nutritional issue or poor quality food, and definitely can also an happen when there is a major growth spurt. Genetics plays the biggest role with nutrition health and exercise letting the dog go to full potential or causing issues depending on the situation.

It really is not a good time to eval or worry about structure when a dog is having growth spurts

Your pup is a cutie.

If you look at this site and look at the standard you will see what to look for as your dog gets older.
See this link:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

Right now in all the picts I've seen she is high in the rear. That can often even out as pups mature, but doesn't always depending on the dog.
Patch O' Luck with the pup!
Post more picts


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*A new picture of our girl Josey*

Thanks again for all of your responses and suggestions. I have been watching Josey carefully and this morning we made an attempt to get a few more pictures. 
It isn't easy to catch them in a great pose.
This was taken this morning after a pretty long walk- think she really wanted to lay down and nap, but had my husband holding a favorite toy. Still a dip in her back, but legs out a little.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

some dogs just end up being high in the rears, this is a much better picture though! She sure is pretty!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That is how Sadie looks too. Is there something stucturally wrong with her or is that something that could go away? Or what makes that happen just curious


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

One quick suggestion; when you’re shooting photos of a dog, try and get down to their level. The shots you’ve posted you’re shooting down on your dog and usually that is not a very complimentary angle. All the photos that people have posted of their stacked dogs are shot at the dog’s eye level.
Cheers,
EF


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going to keep trying - they move so quick it is hard to get the right angle - hard to see the screen in the sun too - next time I will get down on the ground and try to get a better angle - thanks again everyone - Not knowing who her father was I just can't wait to see how she turns out fully grown. We are having fun with her though.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Josey _looks_ like she's got some structural faults. High in the rear, long pasterns, looks like she might be long in the back. But she is also still growing and none of those are really good pictures for judging her structure. Keep trying. In the meantime study the link that Patch posted.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Picture Practice Session*

I think we are getting better!


























Trying to get another pose and caught a jump instead


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks way better than that first pic you posted LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im in love with Josey. Her color and markings are beautiful. And the sheen on her coat. Gorgeous...whatever she is!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those first 2 would look great if her neck wasn't stretched! Def getting better.


----------

